# Riders in a Hurry during Pool



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Earlier today I got a pool ride. Now I am smart enough to avoid pool but I only took this pool because I was camped in my car for 3 hours in a dead zone and I was just trying to make my way home with destination filter. I wasn't willing to decline the pool because only God knows how long I would of had to wait for another ping to come in

I drive to pax, it's a female. She had 3 heavy luggages and a book bag. I went out of my way to load her luggage. She's a female and I am a male. Obviously she expected me to load her luggage. I have no problem doing that and prefer to load luggage for pax because I don't want them messing up my back bumper as some struggle with luggage and people don't value your car as much as you do obviously

She had so much luggage she had to throw one in the back seat, smh. This was an airport run. Before I started the trip, I asked her about a nearby city. She then quickly claimed she didn't want to be late for her flight and please just begin the trip. If this was UberX, that would be understandable, but this is pool, a SHARED ride where you are paired with another rider.

Why would she order pool if she was on a strict time limit, on top of order pool if she had so much luggage, she had to throw some in my clean back seat?. I asked her why would she order pool and she mumbled something. I couldn't even make out what she said. Of course I receive no tip despite loading her heavy luggage. I think she knew what she was doing. Pool attracts the worse pax out there. Uber automatic adds second rider so obviously they want you to take it. Cancellations count against us. Avoid pool unless it's a last resort


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

I refuse to accept Pool requests, even during the 2.2X incentives. 

There is this stank attitude I see in Pool riders. Maybe it's because it's so cheap on their side they aren't going to value or respect anything so cheap. Whatever the reason they behave that way they can wait and wait. And I love picking up people and them telling me they waited 20minutes for pool with no luck but when they request UberX they get there in 2 minutes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> Earlier today I got a pool ride. Now I am smart enough to avoid pool but I only took this pool because I was camped in my car for 3 hours in a dead zone and I was just trying to make my way home with destination filter. I wasn't willing to decline the pool because only God knows how long I would of had to wait for another ping to come in
> 
> I drive to pax, it's a female. She had 3 heavy luggages and a book bag. I went out of my way to load her luggage. She's a female and I am a male. Obviously she expected me to load her luggage. I have no problem doing that and prefer to load luggage for pax because I don't want them messing up my back bumper as some struggle with luggage and people don't value your car as much as you do obviously
> 
> ...


Should have canceled when you saw the luggage.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

She sucks, pool specifically tells them their trip will take longer. Sometimes no fare is better than Pool


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Why did she order pool? Because everyone knows you can bully uber drivers into doing whatever you want them to! How this came to be is a very sleazy mystery. Me? I'm a boundary-setter. As a former teacher, I have little tolerance for poor manners or manipulative behavior. Needless to say, it's been an uphill battle "educating" these ungrateful, rude brats, but I'm up for the battle!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> She sucks, pool specifically tells them their trip will take longer. Sometimes no fare is better than Pool


Yes, but she got what she wanted, didn't she?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> Maybe it's because it's so cheap on their side they aren't going to value or respect anything so cheap.


It's all connected to "perceived value." Uber knows this, too. Trust me. They've got a round-table of sleazy marketing geeks who have gone over all the studies with a fine tooth comb. Part of the pool scheme is to position drivers very poorly in a battle with pax to demoralize the driver. It's a middle-management bully tactic so they put up with stuff any reasonable, decent human being would put their foot down against.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> Earlier today I got a pool ride. Now I am smart enough to avoid pool but I only took this pool because I was camped in my car for 3 hours in a dead zone and I was just trying to make my way home with destination filter. I wasn't willing to decline the pool because only God knows how long I would of had to wait for another ping to come in
> 
> I drive to pax, it's a female. She had 3 heavy luggages and a book bag. I went out of my way to load her luggage. She's a female and I am a male. Obviously she expected me to load her luggage. I have no problem doing that and prefer to load luggage for pax because I don't want them messing up my back bumper as some struggle with luggage and people don't value your car as much as you do obviously
> 
> ...


I would have canceled the ride right on the spit.

In curious do you remember her rating.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

A T said:


> I would have canceled the ride right on the spit.
> 
> In curious do you remember her rating.


No but ratings can be deceiving at times


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

agtg said:


> Yes, but she got what she wanted, didn't she?


Only with a relenting driver. I dont let pax order pool the shots. I wouldnt go offline to get a matching ride I would make sure she got one so she never ordered pool again.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't do Pool, don't be their btch.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

I dont reject pool. They help me with my incentives. What i started to do is to tell every pool requester that i have no control over accepting pool anymore. Trips get added automatically. If i see them going to airport or in a rush. I emphesis the fact that they will be matched with someone automatically. To guarantee a good rating. I make sure to tell them I wish i can cancel new requests but Uber prevented me and i will get punished for it.

Never gotten any bad rating after the explaination.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

It's hilarious when they order pool at 11:45 and say they got be a work at 12 noon. Always ask why would you take pool and the replies get more idiotic one at a time.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> It's hilarious when they order pool at 11:45 and say they got be a work at 12 noon. Always ask why would you take pool and the replies get more idiotic one at a time.


Happened to me before. But thats after driving few minutes the guy told me he is in a rush. Luckly for him there was no second request. I have also people that i pick from the airport ask me if ordering pool is good when going back to the airport. I always tell them, if you want a chance to miss your flight then order pool. If a second ping is added, then the driver has to fight through traffic to exit the freeway to get to the new rider. Chances that this might take extra 15 to 20 minutes. Always advice riders who select pool from the airport to not select it when they are going back to the airport.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Should have canceled when you saw the luggage.


Took the words right out of my mouth...

If I pull up and see you have enough luggage for 3 pax on a pool ride, CANCEL.

Plus I don't accept Pool rides anyway so it would never come to that...


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> Why would she order pool if she was on a strict time limit, on top of order pool if she had so much luggage, she had to throw some in my clean back seat?


Because she is cheap and only cares about herself.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> Earlier today I got a pool ride. Now I am smart enough to avoid pool but I only took this pool because I was camped in my car for 3 hours in a dead zone and I was just trying to make my way home with destination filter. I wasn't willing to decline the pool because only God knows how long I would of had to wait for another ping to come in
> 
> I drive to pax, it's a female. She had 3 heavy luggages and a book bag. I went out of my way to load her luggage. She's a female and I am a male. Obviously she expected me to load her luggage. I have no problem doing that and prefer to load luggage for pax because I don't want them messing up my back bumper as some struggle with luggage and people don't value your car as much as you do obviously
> 
> ...


When you drove up and saw all that luggage etc for an Uber pool, you should have automatically cancelled. How in the world are you supposed to be picking up extra passengers with luggage taking up some of the passenger room? You are right, she knew what she was doing. This was a no-win situation from the get-go.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> Why did she order pool? Because everyone knows you can bully uber drivers into doing whatever you want them to! How this came to be is a very sleazy mystery. Me? I'm a boundary-setter. As a former teacher, I have little tolerance for poor manners or manipulative behavior. Needless to say, it's been an uphill battle "educating" these ungrateful, rude brats, but I'm up for the battle!


I'll bet when you were a teacher you didn't have the little ones rating you every step of the way...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> No but ratings can be deceiving at times


You have to realize a perfect 5.0 could mean it's a brand new account! Yay!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> It's all connected to "perceived value." Uber knows this, too. Trust me. They've got a round-table of sleazy marketing geeks who have gone over all the studies with a fine tooth comb. Part of the pool scheme is to position drivers very poorly in a battle with pax to demoralize the driver. It's a middle-management bully tactic so they put up with stuff any reasonable, decent human being would put their foot down against.


Succinct and true.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

First, explain that she needs to request X for a nonstop trip to the airport. If she doesn't cancel and request X, then get creative. Pick up your imaginary friends all over who never show up for the Pool ride, waiting 5 minutes. Take a second passenger and drop them off first even if they're beyond the airport. Turn on Lyft and take a Lyft Line. Set navigation to avoid highways and tolls. Make her miss her flight and spend $50 to stand by because she was too cheap to order a regular Uber. A 20 minute ride to the airport will become an hour long ordeal with Pool


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> Happened to me before. But thats after driving few minutes the guy told me he is in a rush. Luckly for him there was no second request. I have also people that i pick from the airport ask me if ordering pool is good when going back to the airport. I always tell them, if you want a chance to miss your flight then order pool. If a second ping is added, then the driver has to fight through traffic to exit the freeway to get to the new rider. Chances that this might take extra 15 to 20 minutes. Always advice riders who select pool from the airport to not select it when they are going back to the airport.


Please read UberAnt39's comment about "Don't be their ..."


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Just don't do pool simple as that.

Pool is for fools.

Not hard to figure out.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

A T said:


> Just don't do pool simple as that.
> 
> Pool is for fools.
> 
> Not hard to figure out.


Wise words from a decent man...

Last night I got three back to back Pool requests from a popular bar. It blows my mind how pax try to use drivers. We both know the odds of getting matched at 1 am in the morning is very low so I might as well just drive you for 50% off.

Ignored all of them and logged off; then turned on the Lyft app.

Got a ping after 5 mins and drove the pax less than 4 miles. He gave me a *$5* tip (which surprised me as lately Lyft pax never tip -- even via the app).

Screw UberPool...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Wise words from a decent man...
> 
> Last night I got three back to back Pool request from a popular bar. It blows my mind how pax try to use drivers. We both know the odds of getting matched at 1 am in the morning is very low so I might as well just drive you for 50% off.
> 
> ...


UberPool can go drown itself.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> First, explain that she needs to request X for a nonstop trip to the airport. If she doesn't cancel and request X, then get creative. Pick up your imaginary friends all over who never show up for the Pool ride, waiting 5 minutes. Take a second passenger and drop them off first even if they're beyond the airport. Turn on Lyft and take a Lyft Line. Set navigation to avoid highways and tolls. Make her miss her flight and spend $50 to stand by because she was too cheap to order a regular Uber. A 20 minute ride to the airport will become an hour long ordeal with Pool


If you switch to Lyft it will take you out of the way. You can and will get deactivated if rider is smart enough to see past that BS and report you using service not affiliated with Uber


----------



## The Valley Guy (Oct 6, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> Earlier today I got a pool ride. Now I am smart enough to avoid pool but I only took this pool because I was camped in my car for 3 hours in a dead zone and I was just trying to make my way home with destination filter. I wasn't willing to decline the pool because only God knows how long I would of had to wait for another ping to come in
> 
> I drive to pax, it's a female. She had 3 heavy luggages and a book bag. I went out of my way to load her luggage. She's a female and I am a male. Obviously she expected me to load her luggage. I have no problem doing that and prefer to load luggage for pax because I don't want them messing up my back bumper as some struggle with luggage and people don't value your car as much as you do obviously
> 
> ...


Report it to uber. Dispute the fare.Tell them she went to the airport with full of luggage. They will review it and give you the difference.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

The Valley Guy said:


> Report it to uber. Dispute the fare.Tell them she went to the airport with full of luggage. They will review it and give you the difference.


Doubt it


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> I refuse to accept Pool requests, even during the 2.2X incentives.
> 
> There is this stank attitude I see in Pool riders. Maybe it's because it's so cheap on their side they aren't going to value or respect anything so cheap. Whatever the reason they behave that way they can wait and wait. And I love picking up people and them telling me they waited 20minutes for pool with no luck but when they request UberX they get there in 2 minutes.


I was driving a Lyft pax the other night and she definitely wasn't "stank" but she happily offered her opinion that it would be "cool" if our town had Lyft Line. I held back my usual honesty, but mentally I was .... Anyway, the problem with Uber Pool and Lyft Line is that these companies are providing personal driver service at bus rates. We are picking them up at their door, driving them (typically in my town) minimum fare distances for $3 and delivering them AT THE DOOR of their destination and not even breaking even financially on these rides. I can not imagine the result of having to do this and deal with additional passengers, and these companies are positing that the rides will be "longer" thus more money for us and that is the farthest thing from the truth.

So, I dropped my chirpy little lady off at her destination, mentally shaking my head.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

The Valley Guy said:


> Report it to uber. Dispute the fare.Tell them she went to the airport with full of luggage. They will review it and give you the difference.


That's one of the few things uber customer service is good for right there is giving you the difference in the fare.

While your at it if you didn't rate the woman 1 star I would do that as well. Usually the lower the rating the longer the wait for the pax to get a ride.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Pool is not Cool.....you should have canceled and told her she needs to order XL.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you really sit somewhere for 3 hours without a pickup?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

If you have waited any length of time for a ride, exit out of your app and reboot your phone (you never know...) This has actually worked for me when others have been have difficulties with their Uber app. Also, make sure your app is up to date, maybe even before you leave for the day.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Be cool and stay in school, you might end up driving people in Uberpool, don't drool and be their fool, you tool.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

The Valley Guy said:


> Report it to uber. Dispute the fare.Tell them she went to the airport with full of luggage. They will review it and give you the difference.


No they won't



























etc.

I'd like to apologize for the horribly confrontational nature of my post. It was rude of me and I take full responsibility for my irresponsible words. I pledge to be nothing but pleasant from here on out.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> No they won't
> View attachment 75131
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you 1 starred that rider


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> No they won't
> etc.
> 
> I'd like to apologize for the horribly confrontational nature of my post. It was rude of me and I take full responsibility for my irresponsible words. I pledge to be nothing but pleasant from here on out.


Ofcourse they didn't.

Uber KNOWS just how bad UberPool is for the drivers. Am assuming (since your first photo cut off what the support person's complete response was) that they were in the process of saying, "*Riders are allowed to bring any and all items at no additional charge on UberPool.*"

Which fundamentally makes no sense because if the driver were to get matched with another pax also going to the airport with luggages, the driver would have to cancel and in turn LOSE out on $$ which ofcourse Uber will not compensate for.

Hence why I say again -- IGNORE all UberPool requests or suffer at your own risk and don't complain.

Drivers need to understand that UberPool pax often (not always) are the lowest of the low. How else can one explain the reasoning of a pax requesting a ride that they could potentially share with another stranger and YET bring enough luggage for a summer vacation??


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

d0n said:


> Be cool and stay in school, you might end up driving people in Uberpool, don't drool and be their fool, you tool.


That is the exact reason I am driving for these services - I'm going to school. As soon as I am able, I'm outta here and I plan to hire former Uber/Lyft drivers as part of my plan.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> No they won't
> View attachment 75131
> 
> 
> ...


All of the luggage should have been your first hint, but the laundry basket? CANCEL. But I agree, the first line of defense is to refuse Pool.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I hate when a pax asks for pool and has 3 pieces of luggages or more. Because there have been times when I got 2 airport runs on a pool trip and I ended up having to put luggage in my front seat because one of the pax brought so much luggage. Smh


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Just remember folks your acceptance rates can not be used to deactivate you. I forget which forum it was on but a driver had a 48% acceptance rate.

Canx rates and your driving rating are what can get you deactivated.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Did you really sit somewhere for 3 hours without a pickup?


I was in a dead area 3:00 am in the morning. I had to wait on a early morning airport run. I knew it was coming


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

No, no, no, no, NO! Add me to the choir of drivers singing that you should have refused the trip as soon as you saw the luggage. You should have said "I'm sorry, you have more luggage than will fit in my trunk and you will need to cancel and order XL" DO NOT ALLOW pax to take luggage and crap into your seating area where they will rip your sets and smack that stuff all over the place. If you are in an accident, luggage and personal items become DEADLY PROJECTILES. Say NO!!!!! If they refuse to cancel, wait out the 5 minutes and no show them.
So, if you don't get matched, you get paid half the fare of an Uber X trip and you say yes to this, EVER? Nooooooooooo! Let me repeat, do not allow any object into your seating area that may damage your seat or cause injury in an accident. Greeting cards and lightweight stuff? Fine. Laptop computers or anything over a pound? No!!!


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> Earlier today I got a pool ride. Now I am smart enough to avoid pool but I only took this pool because I was camped in my car for 3 hours in a dead zone and I was just trying to make my way home with destination filter. I wasn't willing to decline the pool because only God knows how long I would of had to wait for another ping to come in
> 
> I drive to pax, it's a female. She had 3 heavy luggages and a book bag. I went out of my way to load her luggage. She's a female and I am a male. Obviously she expected me to load her luggage. I have no problem doing that and prefer to load luggage for pax because I don't want them messing up my back bumper as some struggle with luggage and people don't value your car as much as you do obviously
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh
That is not a pool ride, you need to explain to her that POOl only allows for 2 pax no bags 1 pax 1 bag no additional bags that do not fit safely on the pax lap or on the floor at their feet.

You must please do yourself and other driver right by making people like this cancel and reqeust an UBERX dont sell yourself out or Other drivers by accepting this.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> I'd like to apologize for the horribly confrontational nature of my post. It was rude of me and I take full responsibility for my irresponsible words. I pledge to be nothing but pleasant from here on out.


Have you been zent to the corn field recently?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Travis -k said:


> that do not fit safely on the pax lap or on the floor at their feet.


No, don't allow loose things in the seating cabin. They become deadly if an accident occurs.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, don't allow loose things in the seating cabin. They become deadly if an accident occurs.


I mean like a purse... the reason I wrote safely, dont try and tell me you lock every loose thing in the trunk or secure it down with nets...
The majority of Drivers dont have a separate trunk.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A T said:


> Just remember folks your acceptance rates can not be used to deactivate you. I forget which forum it was on but a driver had a 48% acceptance rate.
> 
> Canx rates and your driving rating are what can get you deactivated.


I am down to 38


----------



## HBN (Oct 12, 2014)

Clearly, Pool is hated all around the world !!

From Paris


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

There's a thread on reddit from a rider warning drivers not to abuse pool. Saying he will 1 star drivers who pick up extras...

Apparently , to him , if you pick up a 4th person. You are abusing pool....


----------



## carcowbow16 (Jan 14, 2016)

Pool rides are an issue, for sure, this particular ride is a good sample. The other day I accepted a pool ride at the airport, drove up, two couple with two large suitcases and two other pieces of luggage. Before they got in, I got out and explained they ordered a pool ride and could only have one piece of luggage each. They looked confused, so I explained again that they should cancel and order an X ride. Then the clipboard lady came around and explained it to them, finally they apologized and canceled the ride. 

But this is not a pax issue, it is an Uber issue. Uber as usual let's us, the driver deal wit these f***n issues and doesn't explain Pool to the pax correctly and we're damned if we do and damned if we don't, get punished for canceling rides, bad ratings if we accept, one F**d up thing after another.

I have tried to opt out of Pool about a million times and was successful 3 - 4 time, only to be opted in after a day or two. Upon me protesting, arguments are I never opted in to begin with, against the law to fumble with your phone while driving, not profitable, being independent contractors that can refuse work and all the other b***t, the latest argument is that is is an agreement with the city (name your city) that all X drivers have to accept Pool rides, no exceptions. Pathetic is the only word I have for Uber, I only wish I had an option or that we could unite as drivers.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

carcowbow16 said:


> Pool rides are an issue, for sure, this particular ride is a good sample. The other day I accepted a pool ride at the airport, drove up, two couple with two large suitcases and two other pieces of luggage. Before they got in, I got out and explained they ordered a pool ride and could only have one piece of luggage each. They looked confused, so I explained again that they should cancel and order an X ride. Then the clipboard lady came around and explained it to them, finally they apologized and canceled the ride.
> 
> But this is not a pax issue, it is an Uber issue. Uber as usual let's us, the driver deal wit these f***n issues and doesn't explain Pool to the pax correctly and we're damned if we do and damned if we don't, get punished for canceling rides, bad ratings if we accept, one F**d up thing after another.
> 
> I have tried to opt out of Pool about a million times and was successful 3 - 4 time, only to be opted in after a day or two. Upon me protesting, arguments are I never opted in to begin with, against the law to fumble with your phone while driving, not profitable, being independent contractors that can refuse work and all the other b***t, the latest argument is that is is an agreement with the city (name your city) that all X drivers have to accept Pool rides, no exceptions. Pathetic is the only word I have for Uber, I only wish I had an option or that we could unite as drivers.


I think coming on this forum and sharing expierences is a good start in uniting drivers.

As far as drivers saying they use pool to reach incentives if your a good enough driver you can reach your incentives without pool.

Over time hopefully they will realize they are taking money out of their own pockets and tanking their rating.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am down to 38


Not so fast. That settlement has a long way to go to be finalized and more important, (I cannot say this enough)

_Uber is under no obligation to explain to anyone why they deactivated you.
_
So even if that settlement was finalized they can deactivate you for any reason they like (notwithstanding discriminatory motivations) or they can deactivate you for no reason at all. Uber owns the platform and they don't have to give anyone access to it if they don't want that person to have it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

No pool in my market but I would do my best to always get more pickups. Bring on the gauntlet.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

carcowbow16 said:


> Pool rides are an issue, for sure, this particular ride is a good sample. The other day I accepted a pool ride at the airport, drove up, two couple with two large suitcases and two other pieces of luggage. *Before they got in, I got out and explained they ordered a pool ride and could only have one piece of luggage each.* They looked confused, so I explained again that they should cancel and order an X ride. Then the clipboard lady came around and explained it to them, finally they apologized and canceled the ride.


The problem I see here is that you lied to the pax (not that I blame you) because if you take a look at Tedgey response from Uber Support on page 2, Uber states that *pax can bring as much items as they want on UberPool*. Does that make any sense for the driver? Ofcourse not! Which is why it makes sense for Uber.

So if those pax were to email Uber and report you, let's just say getting enough of those complaints would lead to deactivation sooner than later. The solution? Ignore all UberPool requests.

Drivers need to understand that UberPool pax often (not always) are the lowest of the low. How else can one explain the reasoning behind a pax requesting a ride that they could potentially share with another stranger and YET bring enough luggage for a summer vacation?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I didn’t think you could take pool to airport. that is a time you must cancel tell the brass she was stealing from them (Uber) by eliminating any extra pax with her luggage. I just could not let you(Uber) get screwed. Not on my watch boss err vendor! seriously she was stealing and thats how to view that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Along the way to the airport, when you see a hotel just off the highway, pull over and pull up to the Hotel. Say you got a request from there, wait 20 minutes. "Oh well guess they were a no show! Too bad you missed your flight, shouldn't have ordered Pool!"

Haha, won't ever happen for me since I'm opt out. #Freedom


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Along the way to the airport, when you see a hotel just off the highway, pull over and pull up to the Hotel. Say you got a request from there, wait 20 minutes. "Oh well guess they were a no show! Too bad you missed your flight, shouldn't have ordered Pool!"
> 
> Haha, won't ever happen for me since I'm opt out. #Freedom


It wouldn't be just off the highway. It would be 5 miles behind. You get paid for the time and distance so get paid for 10 extra miles.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> It wouldn't be just off the highway. It would be 5 miles behind. You get paid for the time and distance so get paid for 10 extra miles.


The reason I would say right off the highway is because pax may become suspicious that you're not actually following a re-routed navigation typical to a new rider joining. Having the "ping" right off the highway reduces that chance. It's not about making more money, it's about emphasizing the inconvenience of Pool.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

All I seem to get at times is Pool, if I don't take it I'm loosing money waiting for just Uber X requests. When I take a pool request, and I'm in a good mood one of the first things I say to my passenger is." You do know that you selected Uber Pool right?" Sometimes I get an attitude as a response. Sometimes I get," Well this is my first time using Uber what does that mean we may be picking up some else?" Now the thing is that I don't care if my passenger is lying to me, or trying to bully me. You my beloved passenger selected Uber Pool, and far be it from me to bend the rules and ruin my rating, and make someone with a steady paycheck and benefits in Uber corporate upset. So Uber Pool means; we play strictly by Uber rules  I'm always happy to explain that because they decided to choose Uber Pool it means you may have other passengers that we have to stop for, and I don't determine the order of pick up and drop off, I also can't guarantee that we will be getting to anyone's destination "on time," because it's all decided by the App. I'm just the unskilled idiot in the drivers seat what do I know.

Heres a great video on how to deal with nasty Uber passengers, so easy to apply to this job. 



 But I thought you wanted whining?


----------



## Max Weber (Mar 4, 2015)

Your first mistake was trying to rationalize passenger logic/decision making. no good will come of that ;-)


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Not so fast. That settlement has a long way to go to be finalized and more important, (I cannot say this enough)
> 
> _Uber is under no obligation to explain to anyone why they deactivated you.
> _
> So even if that settlement was finalized they can deactivate you for any reason they like (notwithstanding discriminatory motivations) or they can deactivate you for no reason at all. Uber owns the platform and they don't have to give anyone access to it if they don't want that person to have it.


In a conversation about unaccompanied minors a CSR told me they wont deactivate me over my acceptance rate. I am not going to take pool or 15 min pings at Uber rates.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Ill take the risk, not taking pool or pings from 15 minutes away. I get the generic threatening email every now and then but I just ignore it.


I don't like taking pings more than 10 min away unless Im in a surge area and the area Im in i know the folks are doing at least a 30min trip


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> In a conversation about unaccompanied minors a CSR told me they wont deactivate me over my acceptance rate. I am not going to take pool or 15 min pings at Uber rates.


My cut off is 7 mins. The highest I go is 10 mins only if it's at least *2x surge* and I make sure to call the pax to give them an ETA of how far I am...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Graham_DC said:


> I refuse to accept Pool requests, even during the 2.2X incentives.
> 
> There is this stank attitude I see in Pool riders. Maybe it's because it's so cheap on their side they aren't going to value or respect anything so cheap. Whatever the reason they behave that way they can wait and wait. And I love picking up people and them telling me they waited 20minutes for pool with no luck but when they request UberX they get there in 2 minutes.


They have purchased an inferior product because they are cheap or poor. So they are staring out with a chip on their shoulder. I'd just stick with pools on surge over 2x only rule.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> Earlier today I got a pool ride. Now I am smart enough to avoid pool but I only took this pool because I was camped in my car for 3 hours in a dead zone and I was just trying to make my way home with destination filter. I wasn't willing to decline the pool because only God knows how long I would of had to wait for another ping to come in
> 
> I drive to pax, it's a female. She had 3 heavy luggages and a book bag. I went out of my way to load her luggage. She's a female and I am a male. Obviously she expected me to load her luggage. I have no problem doing that and prefer to load luggage for pax because I don't want them messing up my back bumper as some struggle with luggage and people don't value your car as much as you do obviously
> 
> ...


Why not just cancel her with "too much luggage" and collect the fee and bounce. They aren't supposed to have a lot of luggage on pool.


----------



## Godwyn (Nov 14, 2016)

I thought Pool was the same rates for the driver? Am I getting paid less accepting those pings?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> I was in a dead area 3:00 am in the morning. I had to wait on a early morning airport run. I knew it was coming


Yeah but in the time it took you to wait for one airport ride, you could have picked up a dozen pax and made more money than 1 ride to the airport (unless you are hours from the airport or something). For me, a fare to the airport is usually around $20. 3 hours of waiting for $20. If I was getting that low, I would just go offline and get some rest. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> It's hilarious when they order pool at 11:45 and say they got be a work at 12 noon. Always ask why would you take pool and the replies get more idiotic one at a time.


Like I got this idiot who requested pool for a 11 mile ride who told me traffic was making him late and I ask why would he order pool. And replies that traffic wasn't always this bad. And I'm like please I've been driving in this city forever and you tell me triffic isn't bad during the morning when everyone goes to school and and work. This Dbag just wanted to get matched to talk to girls obviously.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> There's a thread on reddit from a rider warning drivers not to abuse pool. Saying he will 1 star drivers who pick up extras...
> 
> Apparently , to him , if you pick up a 4th person. You are abusing pool....


what a F*ing tool!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Godwyn said:


> I thought Pool was the same rates for the driver? Am I getting paid less accepting those pings?


Yes alot less


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Godwyn said:


> I thought Pool was the same rates for the driver? Am I getting paid less accepting those pings?


If you get an unmatched pool with one pax either the per mile or per minute rate is lower than a normal x ride.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

I have had to explain to pool customers multiple times that they're bad planning does not constitute an emergency on my part. For example I once picked up a nice young lady and traveled a distance with her so I knew where she was going.,. Then got an add-on and the customer got in the car saying you need to drop me first or I'm going to miss my Ferry. I told the customer that their bad planning does not constitute an emergency on my part and cancel the ride and ask them to get out of the car


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

Pool rides are really easy when you hit "stop new request". I don't think I've picked up a second person in months....I look at pool rides as a slightly cheaper UberX....I suggest you guys do the same ;-)


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Not so fast. That settlement has a long way to go to be finalized and more important, (I cannot say this enough)
> 
> _Uber is under no obligation to explain to anyone why they deactivated you.
> _
> So even if that settlement was finalized they can deactivate you for any reason they like (notwithstanding discriminatory motivations) or they can deactivate you for no reason at all. Uber owns the platform and they don't have to give anyone access to it if they don't want that person to have it.


That makes 0 sense. So I have been driving for 9 months. They shouldn't have the right to deactivate me without reason


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

rosco_78 said:


> Pool rides are really easy when you hit "stop new request". I don't think I've picked up a second person in months....I look at pool rides as a slightly cheaper UberX....I suggest you guys do the same ;-)


Regular rates already suck as it is though


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Why not just cancel her with "too much luggage" and collect the fee and bounce. They aren't supposed to have a lot of luggage on pool.


Chances are it won't come to that. I only will do pool if it's a destination filter trip or i have had a lot of dead time. If it does happen though, that's what I will do. I wasn't thinking. I don't work to be looked as a nice guy, I work to get money plain and simple. This is a business. Business is the key word


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Why not just cancel her with "too much luggage" and collect the fee and bounce. *They aren't supposed to have a lot of luggage on pool*.


I recommend you read post *#35* and *#37 *on page 2 of this thread. Tedgey has screenshots from Uber Support that confirm Pool pax have no limit to how much luggage they can bring on a Pool ride.

Which ofcourse I think makes no sense as it screws us drivers over but that is exactly why Uber thinks it's a good idea...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> That makes 0 sense. So I have been driving for 9 months. They shouldn't have the right to deactivate me without reason


Its uber would anything surprise you?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> I was driving a Lyft pax the other night and she definitely wasn't "stank" but she happily offered her opinion that it would be "cool" if our town had Lyft Line. I held back my usual honesty, but mentally I was .... Anyway, the problem with Uber Pool and Lyft Line is that these companies are providing personal driver service at bus rates. We are picking them up at their door, driving them (typically in my town) minimum fare distances for $3 and delivering them AT THE DOOR of their destination and not even breaking even financially on these rides. I can not imagine the result of having to do this and deal with additional passengers, and these companies are positing that the rides will be "longer" thus more money for us and that is the farthest thing from the truth.
> 
> So, I dropped my chirpy little lady off at her destination, mentally shaking my head.


I've had a couple of pax in Houston tell me I should try to get uber to bring pool here because it would be great for the drivers to be getting paid twice.

"Chirpy". I've had those. They down rate you if you burst their little bubble.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> No they won't
> View attachment 75131
> 
> 
> ...


Next time just lie and say there were 3 pax. He said, she said.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

rosco_78 said:


> Pool rides are really easy when you hit "stop new request". I don't think I've picked up a second person in months....I look at pool rides as a slightly cheaper UberX....I suggest you guys do the same ;-)


This is exactly how Uber wants you to think! Don't you see?

I don't know about your city, but in ATL the rates were once *$1.20*/mile when life was good. Then Uber drops them to *$0.95*/mile while stating their now cliche "decreasing rates will increase demand and driver earnings" which ofcourse was a lie. Now they have it at *$0.75*/mile and making it a minimum wage gig.

Why would anyone (at least in my city) take a Pool request when it in essence is another rate drop without Uber coming out and saying so?

If Uber really wanted Pool to succeed, they would pay drivers the UberX fare for unmatched Pool rides but they know some out there will be gullible enough to see it as "just a little less than UberX."

Not me...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

rosco_78 said:


> Pool rides are really easy when you hit "stop new request". I don't think I've picked up a second person in months....I look at pool rides as a slightly cheaper UberX....I suggest you guys do the same ;-)


You are shooting yourself in the foot as you get less for unmatched rides.

You are also enabling the Pool pax by giving them such a cheap rate and guaranteeing they never have to share a ride.

If you continue and pax realize drivers are intentionally helping them get unmatched, they'll continue to use Pool. Overall, that's less money and it'll add up.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> First, explain that she needs to request X for a nonstop trip to the airport. If she doesn't cancel and request X, then get creative. Pick up your imaginary friends all over who never show up for the Pool ride, waiting 5 minutes. Take a second passenger and drop them off first even if they're beyond the airport. Turn on Lyft and take a Lyft Line. Set navigation to avoid highways and tolls. Make her miss her flight and spend $50 to stand by because she was too cheap to order a regular Uber. A 20 minute ride to the airport will become an hour long ordeal with Pool


Hey thanks for the advice on how to get the deactivated


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> That makes 0 sense. So I have been driving for 9 months. They shouldn't have the right to deactivate me without reason


Why shouldn't they? There's no law giving you the right to drive for Uber. I agree with you that Uber shouldn't deactivate you or anyone else for no reason and it's very unlikely that they would. But the bigger point is that if they do decide to deactivate you for any reason at all, they're not compelled to tell you why.


----------



## Nature_BOY (May 3, 2016)

On a test basis, I accepted some pool requests, then drove for a min, hit arrive button (even if it is far from the pickup point), wait a couple of mins and then drove somewhere else. The pax eventually cancels the ride after few mins, and then you collect the cancellation fee!!
Worked every time!
Is this bad ??


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> I recommend you read post *#35* and *#37 *on page 2 of this thread. Tedgey has screenshots from Uber Support that confirm Pool pax have no limit to how much luggage they can bring on a Pool ride.
> 
> Which ofcourse I think makes no sense as it screws us drivers over but that is exactly why Uber thinks it's a good idea...


I'm talking about the cancel option on the app.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I'm talking about the cancel option on the app.


I understand that. Just wanted to clarify your point about just how much luggage they can have on Pool.

I really wish drivers would see the light and ignore every Pool request in every city. Passengers would get the hint eventually.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Nature_BOY said:


> On a test basis, I accepted some pool requests, then drove for a min, hit arrive button (even if it is far from the pickup point), wait a couple of mins and then drove somewhere else. The pax eventually cancels the ride after few mins, and then you collect the cancellation fee!!
> Worked every time!
> Is this bad ??


Bad? Is getting paid bad? No, that's very very good. I think you should start doing something like that on every ride. For instance why not go to the pickup location, when the passenger asks if you're the UberDriver there to pick them up, just say no and wait until the 5 minutes is up and collect? No gas wasted there my friend.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

garyk said:


> I have had to explain to pool customers multiple times that they're bad planning does not constitute an emergency on my part. For example I once picked up a nice young lady and traveled a distance with her so I knew where she was going.,. Then got an add-on and the customer got in the car saying you need to drop me first or I'm going to miss my Ferry. I told the customer that their bad planning does not constitute an emergency on my part and cancel the ride and ask them to get out of the car


i like how u handled that. poolride? not even for an X.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

rosco_78 said:


> Pool rides are really easy when you hit "stop new request". I don't think I've picked up a second person in months....I look at pool rides as a slightly cheaper UberX....I suggest you guys do the same ;-)


They limit the number of times you can stop new request now.

I dont take pool because I can pretty reliably get an X. Pool is a discounted X, people dont deserve a discount on X which is already a dirt cheap ride.

Steve said it best. You stopping request on a pool ride enables the Pax to use Pool again. (I GET A CHEAPER RIDE THAN NORMAL AND DONT HAVE TO SHARE IT?)

My cool Pool story is I got two pings for a pickup, saw they were pool and ignored both. Third ping from the same location was an X, I was happy to pick the individual up.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> They limit the number of times you can stop new request now.
> 
> I don't take pool because I can pretty reliably get an X. Pool is a discounted X, people dont deserve a discount on X which is already a dirt cheap ride.
> 
> Steve said it best. You stopping request on a pool ride enables the Pax to use Pool again. (I GET A CHEAPER RIDE THAN NORMAL AND DONT HAVE TO SHARE IT?)


Also "stopping new request" guarantees you aren't going to get matched which is the whole purpose of a driver taking Pool. And ofcourse, the pax gets to enjoy an UberX ride at Pool rates.

What really pushed me to stop taking Pool requests other than profitability was hearing pax time after time say, "*I only use Pool now because I never get matched*" and "*do you guys make money on Pool because it's so cheap?*"


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I am so happy that this thing has not been exposed to Tampa Bay. What a headache!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Personally when Pool pops up for me, if it's not too far away and the pax rating isn't crap, I take it. I've had more times recently where they get matched, which irritates them and leaves it open for me to explain exactly how Pool works. Going to the airport with pool? Sure. Oh you got matched with another rider. Boy do they start fussing. Then squeeze the luggage in with them in the Prius. Oh they get the full clown car experience, and many swear off using pool again because they just don't like it.


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> Earlier today I got a pool ride. Now I am smart enough to avoid pool but I only took this pool because I was camped in my car for 3 hours in a dead zone and I was just trying to make my way home with destination filter. I wasn't willing to decline the pool because only God knows how long I would of had to wait for another ping to come in
> 
> I drive to pax, it's a female. She had 3 heavy luggages and a book bag. I went out of my way to load her luggage. She's a female and I am a male. Obviously she expected me to load her luggage. I have no problem doing that and prefer to load luggage for pax because I don't want them messing up my back bumper as some struggle with luggage and people don't value your car as much as you do obviously
> 
> ...


I would of done a trip adjustment...customer was rushing you and had more luggage then 2 pool riders. Fare adjustment...plain and simple.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

lbuberchick562 said:


> I would of done a trip adjustment...customer was rushing you and had more luggage then 2 pool riders. Fare adjustment...plain and simple.


Not so "plain and simple."

Check out page 2 of this thread and you would see that Uber Support would NOT adjust anything. Uber Support states that UberPool pax can bring as much luggage as they would at no extra charge.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Clearly, Pool is hated all around the world !!


----------



## Goga (Mar 22, 2016)

I've said no to pool 7 months ago after 70 min. trip ( multiple pick ups) for less then $10-)))


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Goga said:


> I've said no to pool 7 months ago after 70 min. trip ( multiple pick ups) for less then $10-)))


Over an hour for $10?? Wow...


----------



## Goga (Mar 22, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Over an hour for $10?? Wow...


Yes-))) it was a good lesson for me-))))


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> I was in a dead area 3:00 am in the morning. I had to wait on a early morning airport run. I knew it was coming


Wait, so you were sitting from 12 am to 3 am? In dead area? In Maryland?


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> I normally hit the Stop New Request button when I pickup a Poo pax so I can get the X equivalent guarantee for a single pax. But for this entitled princess, I would have gone back online just to piss her off with picking up more pax. She's going to downrate the OP no matter how hard he tries to please her. So why bother.
> 
> Poo pax are the low-lifes of the Uber ecosystem.


You never get X equivalent guarantee for a single pax in Pool. It's always less. anywhere between 15 and 30% less. Just so you know.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Bulls23 said:


> You never get X equivalent guarantee for a single pax in Pool. It's always less. anywhere between 15 and 30% less. Just so you know.


Plus if your guarantee is anything like ours, Uber has a minimum amount of rides required for each guarantee period and Pool rides count as more than one. So if you were to take a Pool ride, it makes more sense to try an pick up additional pax to meet the requirements faster.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Plus if your guarantee is anything like ours, Uber has a minimum amount of rides required for each guarantee period and Pool rides count as more than one. So if you were to take a Pool ride, it makes more sense to try an pick up additional pax to meet the requirements faster.


If your in the right area there no reason to rely on pool pickups to get to the incentives faster.

Why lose money with pool? If anything you want to mmae money and get the incentives versus losing money to get them.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

But the incentives -- at least in our market -- already guarantee a certain amount of money per hour. So I would prefer to meet the bare minimum and if I happen to surpass it in fares, then so be it.


----------



## Valorvegas (Nov 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Along the way to the airport, when you see a hotel just off the highway, pull over and pull up to the Hotel. Say you got a request from there, wait 20 minutes. "Oh well guess they were a no show! Too bad you missed your flight, shouldn't have ordered Pool!"
> 
> Haha, won't ever happen for me since I'm opt out. #Freedom


How do you opt out?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Valorvegas said:


> How do you opt out?


If your lucky enough you can opt out within a few emails through uber support on the app. In the meantime just ignore all uber pool requests.

I would cite safety concerns. You can tell them you have had issues with complete strangers not getting along with one another. Also any time a trip gets added after your 1st pickup you have to take your eyes off the road to check your phone to see where you have to go now.

Make it about safety and security because this is about safety and security!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> But the incentives -- at least in our market -- already guarantee a certain amount of money per hour. So I would prefer to meet the bare minimum and if I happen to surpass it in fares, then so be it.


Mark out of curiosity in your market do the incentives affect the surge?


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

A T said:


> Mark out of curiosity in your market do the incentives affect the surge?


How do you mean?

Normally, it doesn't surge because so many drivers head to the same areas trying to meet the guarantee. And if it did surge, you either get the guarantee or the surge -- which ever is higher.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

A T said:


> If your in the right area there no reason to rely on pool pickups to get to the incentives faster.
> 
> Why lose money with pool? If anything you want to mmae money and get the incentives versus losing money to get them.


Actually, it's best to make as little as possible to make the guarantee. Makes it so Uber loses money paying you guarantees. If Uber pays you $32 an hour for a 3 hour block, that requires 4 pickups... and those 4 pick ups are minimum fares... Uber is losing on a lot of money, I love it!



Mark Johnson said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> Normally, it doesn't surge because so many drivers head to the same areas trying to meet the guarantee. And if it did surge, you either get the guarantee or the surge -- which ever is higher.


It's always surging in the normal spots at the normal times even during an hourly guarantee. At least that's what I've noticed. Guarantee or not, Buckhead Bars is going to surge... unless there's a game in Athens...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> Normally, it doesn't surge because so many drivers head to the same areas trying to meet the guarantee. And if it did surge, you either get the guarantee or the surge -- which ever is higher.


Up in Philly they have been doing boost fares which has pretty much killed any good surges. Sporting events still bring a decent surge but its not the same. Too many drivers in the area for 1 and two im sure most of them are accepting pool requests.

I live the promos of offering x amount of dollars per hour. Honestly as much as I want uber to lose money these promos seem to be when I get those $50.00 60.00 even 80.00 trips. Could be coincidence but I make a killing on these days even if there is no surge anywhere.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Actually, it's best to make as little as possible to make the guarantee. Makes it so Uber loses money paying you guarantees. If Uber pays you $32 an hour for a 3 hour block, that requires 4 pickups... and those 4 pick ups are minimum fares... Uber is losing on a lot of money, I love it!
> 
> It's always surging in the normal spots at the normal times even during an hourly guarantee. At least that's what I've noticed. Guarantee or not, Buckhead Bars is going to surge... unless there's a game in Athens...


Last time I got a good surge at Buckhead Bars was during Halloween. But am usually not there during closing so maybe that's why.



A T said:


> Up in Philly they have been doing boost fares which has pretty much killed any good surges. Sporting events still bring a decent surge but its not the same. Too many drivers in the area for 1 and two im sure most of them are accepting pool requests.
> 
> I live the promos of offering x amount of dollars per hour. Honestly as much as I want Uber to lose money these promos seem to be when I get those $50.00 60.00 even 80.00 trips. Could be coincidence but I make a killing on these days even if there is no surge anywhere.


Do you drive X?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Last time I got a good surge at Buckhead Bars was during Halloween. But am usually not there during closing so maybe that's why.
> 
> Yes uberx
> 
> Do you drive X?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes uberx


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> That is the exact reason I am driving for these services - I'm going to school. As soon as I am able, I'm outta here and I plan to hire former Uber/Lyft drivers as part of my plan.


Because all new graduates have a business to staff immediately after graduation?


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Yesterday I just avoided a possible headache with Uber pool. I was in Bronzeville and hung out there waiting for a request on saturday morning and nothing popped out as things were slow and I was getting desperate that I decided maybe I better move north to downtown when I got a pool request and I thought maybe they'll take me north and see what happens.

So I get to the pick up location and I see it is a church so I thought okay maybe some family or old lady requested, but then there is this woman who approaches and opens my door I ask her name and confirm she's who I'm picking up. then two other big guys come out and they were eating some sort of soup in a disposable bowl plate and were drinking canned soda I quickly asked "how many people are coming in?" and I realised they were coming too. I told her with Uber pool you can only request for a maximum of two people. And then she says: "but I requested for 3 people" and I said: "that's not how it works". So I politely told her I was going to cancel and she wouldn't get the cancellation fee. She tried to persuade me into doing the trip saying that it was only a 5 minute trip and I told her that I got other people coming which she then said that one person could sit on top of each other. NOPE NOPE NOPE that trip was a big NOPE. The first flag was seeing the other big dudes eating something I knew for sure was going to spill in my car. I drove away and saved me from a headache and 10 minutes later I got a request to Ohare from the Financial district on LaSalle. That was a win.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

metal_orion said:


> Yesterday I just avoided a possible headache with Uber pool. I was in Bronzeville and hung out there waiting for a request on saturday morning and nothing popped out as things were slow and I was getting desperate that I decided maybe I better move north to downtown when I got a pool request and I thought maybe they'll take me north and see what happens.
> 
> So I get to the pick up location and I see it is a church so I thought okay maybe some family or old lady requested, but then there is this woman who approaches and opens my door I ask her name and confirm she's who I'm picking up. then two other big guys come out and they were eating some sort of soup in a disposable bowl plate and were drinking canned soda I quickly asked "how many people are coming in?" and I realised they were coming too. I told her with Uber pool you can only request for a maximum of two people. And then she says: "but I requested for 3 people" and I said: "that's not how it works". So I politely told her I was going to cancel and she wouldn't get the cancellation fee. She tried to persuade me into doing the trip saying that it was only a 5 minute trip and I told her that I got other people coming which she then said that one person could sit on top of each other. NOPE NOPE NOPE that trip was a big NOPE. The first flag was seeing the other big dudes eating something I knew for sure was going to spill in my car. I drove away and saved me from a headache and 10 minutes later I got a request to Ohare from the Financial district on LaSalle. That was a win.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

metal_orion said:


> Yesterday I just avoided a possible headache with Uber pool. I was in Bronzeville and hung out there waiting for a request on saturday morning and nothing popped out as things were slow and I was getting desperate that I decided maybe I better move north to downtown when I got a pool request and I thought maybe they'll take me north and see what happens.
> 
> So I get to the pick up location and I see it is a church so I thought okay maybe some family or old lady requested, but then there is this woman who approaches and opens my door I ask her name and confirm she's who I'm picking up. then two other big guys come out and they were eating some sort of soup in a disposable bowl plate and were drinking canned soda I quickly asked "how many people are coming in?" and I realised they were coming too. I told her with Uber pool you can only request for a maximum of two people. And then she says: "but I requested for 3 people" and I said: "that's not how it works". So I politely told her I was going to cancel and she wouldn't get the cancellation fee. She tried to persuade me into doing the trip saying that it was only a 5 minute trip and I told her that I got other people coming which she then said that one person could sit on top of each other. NOPE NOPE NOPE that trip was a big NOPE. The first flag was seeing the other big dudes eating something I knew for sure was going to spill in my car. I drove away and saved me from a headache and 10 minutes later I got a request to Ohare from the Financial district on LaSalle. That was a win.


You should have gone for the cancel fee. Cheapskate trying to lie because it won't give the poo option for 3 pax.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> You should have gone for the cancel fee. Cheapskate trying to lie because it won't give the poo option for 3 pax.


He did the right thing not going for a fee but I would have made her cancel by telling her she broke the pool rules by having more than 1 additional pax


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

DriveMeNot said:


> I dont reject pool. They help me with my incentives. What i started to do is to tell every pool requester that i have no control over accepting pool anymore. Trips get added automatically. If i see them going to airport or in a rush. I emphesis the fact that they will be matched with someone automatically. To guarantee a good rating. I make sure to tell them I wish i can cancel new requests but Uber prevented me and i will get punished for it.
> 
> Never gotten any bad rating after the explaination.


I do the same thing, before I start the ride and tell them if I get another ride I have to take it, people appreciate the heads up, esp people that aren't familiar with uber pool


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> He did the right thing not going for a fee but I would have made her cancel by telling her she broke the pool rules by having more than 1 additional pax


Canceling for too many passengers is a valid reason for canceling, and you should get compensation. The fee is what will teach them to not use Pool


----------



## Steve Humes (Nov 23, 2016)

Rideshare PAX are now being subjected to same fate bestowed on Yelpers who gave false reviews. There's a way to get the UBER and LYFT PAX reviews and then go after them for significant damages. I couldn't believe it was true but have learned how not to be bullied using some techniques learned at 1099 Driver Advocate.


----------

